# Cartas sinópticas de 4 de Agosto de 2003



## beto (2 Dez 2007 às 21:14)

Boas caros colegas, é a minha primeira intervenção neste forúm apesar de estar registado a já algum tempo.
Eu estou a realizar um trabalho académico em que necessito de uma carta sinóptica do dia 4 de Agosto de 2003 da Europa.
Ja pesquisei em vários sites, mas só encontrei com cartas após 1 de Janeiro de 2004.
Se alguém me pode ajudar nesta matéria, agradeço.
O meu muito obrigado
Humberto Morgado


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 21:38)

*Re: Cartas sinópticas*

Vê se estas servem, dias 3/4/5:

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/149/prognose20030803st1.gif
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/7422/prognose20030804sk6.gif
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9522/prognose20030805me9.gif

Julgo que há outras melhores, vou tentar encontrar.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

*Re: Cartas sinópticas*

Aqui ficam as cartas sinópticas desse dia...












Não sei se também precisas mas aqui ficam mais alguns mapas desse dia...


----------



## beto (2 Dez 2007 às 22:40)

*Re: Cartas sinópticas*

O meu muito obrigado.As do wetterzentrale já possuia as outras é k não consegui encontrar. Mais uma vez muito obrigado.


----------



## beto (3 Dez 2007 às 19:59)

*Cartas sinópticas de 29 de julho e 4 de Agosto de 2003*

Caros colegas, venho mais uma vez pedir a vossa colaboração, estou a realizar um trabalho de Meteorologia e Climatologia na licenciatura em Protecção Civil. O trabalho corresponde as ondas de calor de 29 Julho a 14 de Agosto em França, mais propriamente na área de Bordéus. As cartas que gentilmente me cederam são importantes mas necessitava de cartas do dia 29 de Julho e de 4 de Agosto de 2003, mas noutras horas, necessitava de cartas no período do dia, nomeadamente das 12 ou 18 horas. Se no caso de alguém possuir relatórios ou outros dados significativos dessa onda de calor em França, agradecia.
O meu muito obrigado
Humberto Morgado


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2007 às 22:46)

*Re: Cartas sinópticas de 29 de julho e 4 de Agosto de 2003*



beto disse:


> Caros colegas, venho mais uma vez pedir a vossa colaboração, estou a realizar um trabalho de Meteorologia e Climatologia na licenciatura em Protecção Civil. O trabalho corresponde as ondas de calor de 29 Julho a 14 de Agosto em França, mais propriamente na área de Bordéus. As cartas que gentilmente me cederam são importantes mas necessitava de cartas do dia 29 de Julho e de 4 de Agosto de 2003, mas noutras horas, necessitava de cartas no período do dia, nomeadamente das 12 ou 18 horas. Se no caso de alguém possuir relatórios ou outros dados significativos dessa onda de calor em França, agradecia.
> O meu muito obrigado
> Humberto Morgado



infelizmente só possuo relatórios sobre a onda de calor de 2003 em Portugal na frança não tenho nada... já agora em que ano estás em protecção civil? pois eu tb ando no curso de PC no ultimo ano  abraço


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2007 às 23:25)

*Re: Cartas sinópticas de 29 de julho e 4 de Agosto de 2003*



beto disse:


> mas necessitava de cartas do dia 29 de Julho e de 4 de Agosto de 2003, mas noutras horas, necessitava de cartas no período do dia, nomeadamente das 12 ou 18 horas.



Nos arquivos só costuma haver uma imagem por dia. De qq forma seguiram por MP.


----------



## Caesar ABT (2 Jul 2008 às 23:26)

boas pessoal 
tou a ver que tao qui alunos de protecção civil...
podem dizer que que instituto?


----------



## Fil (3 Jul 2008 às 00:46)

Este tópico já era do ano passado, não sei se terás resposta...


----------



## ACalado (5 Jul 2008 às 06:50)

Caesar ABT disse:


> boas pessoal
> tou a ver que tao qui alunos de protecção civil...
> podem dizer que que instituto?



bom dia eu sou recém licenciado em Protecção Civil do Instituto Politécnico de Castelo Branco


----------



## Caesar ABT (6 Jul 2008 às 18:08)

fixe é que eu tou mesmo interessado nesse curso em castelo branco... talvez isto nao tenha a ver com este topico mas podes-me falar um bocado do curso e de como e em nivel de empregabilidade??

abraço


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2009 às 17:11)

Onde posso arranjar cartas sipnóticas para previsão diária, e históricos para 1996, se possível?


----------



## David sf (23 Out 2009 às 17:39)

Pedro disse:


> Onde posso arranjar cartas sipnóticas para previsão diária, e históricos para 1996, se possível?



www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php

E só escolher a data.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Muito obrigado!

Mas o que eu queria mesmo era tipo isto:



Brigantia disse:


> Aqui ficam as cartas sinópticas desse dia...


----------

